# What is it ?



## randallace (Apr 17, 2015)

Ok - a guy at work whom knows I'm into bikes brought me in an old " racing bike" his next door lady friend was gonna throw away - I know it's schwinn, and the serial number looks to be from 1963 ?  If I read that right - I can't find any head tube markings or other stamping to indicate that it's a later giant made bike -  could it be a paramount ?  I know the gt100 derailer is a shimano made , and introduced later (1970's) and belongs on the japan bikes, so I assume this is Japanese made ?  

Looks like someone sanded to the metal and primed and painted it - but I think the yellow in the serial numbers might be the orig color ? Which is not at all consistant with a 1963 bike - the previous owner was obviously trying to make it look like a trek , with the bontrager tires, bar wrap, the trek decals I peeled off, ect .... LOL


----------



## randallace (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## randallace (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2015)

You might try "Bike Forums". They are 95% road bikes.


----------



## randallace (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Metacortex (Apr 17, 2015)

That is a 1972 World Traveler, which was available in Kool Lemon, Opaque Blue and Opaque Green. It was the very first imported Schwinn, made by Panasonic in Japan. It was also a very low-end bike, basically a lugged Varsinental. Here is a more original one that recently sold on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161574882545


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2015)

Interesting to see a one piece crank and side pull brakes on a lugged frame. Possible Le Tour converted to a Varsity?


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 17, 2015)

randallace said:


> Ok - a guy at work whom knows I'm into bikes brought me in an old " racing bike" his next door lady friend was gonna throw away - I know it's schwinn, and the serial number looks to be from 1963 ?  If I read that right - I can't find any head tube markings or other stamping to indicate that it's a later giant made bike -  could it be a paramount ?  I know the gt100 derailer is a shimano made , and introduced later (1970's) and belongs on the japan bikes, so I assume this is Japanese made ?
> 
> Looks like someone sanded to the metal and primed and painted it - but I think the yellow in the serial numbers might be the orig color ? Which is not at all consistant with a 1963 bike - the previous owner was obviously trying to make it look like a trek , with the bontrager tires, bar wrap, the trek decals I peeled off, ect .... LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## randallace (Apr 17, 2015)

Ok - so what am I missing so I can get a list together of stuff I need


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Personally I wouldn't spend any money on this bike unless cost is not an issue. Just ride it like it is or, at most, give it a nice rattle can job. V/r Shawn


----------



## randallace (Apr 18, 2015)

I cleaned up the rims today. - hubs marked '71 japan - what the heck - gonna re-do this one


----------



## randallace (Apr 18, 2015)

Are the handle bars normally shaped like this ?


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 18, 2015)

randallace said:


> Are the handle bars normally shaped like this ?




They are Randonneur style handlebars, which Schwinn began using on many of its drop-bar bikes starting in '71. They have an upswept flared shape that is designed for more comfortable long-distance riding. Here is a good article on road bike handlebar designs: http://ruedatropical.com/2009/03/road-drop-bar-geometry/

Below are some pics showing the differences between the popular Randonneur and Maes type bars.

Randonneur:






Maes:


----------



## randallace (Apr 18, 2015)

thanks ! that was very interesting reading


----------



## randallace (Apr 18, 2015)

Considering adding aero brake levers  with cyclocross levers as well - that would be different


----------



## randallace (Apr 24, 2015)

Did the rebuild today - rebuilt brakes. ( missing parts, damaged parts ) new cables, aero levers , bar tape, bearing repack, tru'd up the wheels , rides very nice , but that seat simply has to go , very very uncomfortable 

** this May not seem like a big deal but it kinda is - this is my first road bike rebuild that went smooth and semi problem free, and the result rides  fantastic - im getting better , yes I am


----------

